# Il est possible de lire les divx avec l'iPod Vidéo !



## romain31000 (18 Octobre 2005)

Les majors holywoodiennes vont pas être contentes!
a priori c'est facile de lire un divx avec le nouvel ipod, avec qt pro il suffit de convertir le .avi en .mov avec la fonction "enregistrer sous"!
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod/specs.html
c'est quand meme pratique parce que convertir un film de 700Mo en H.264 ça doit prendre du temps...


----------



## kaviar (18 Octobre 2005)

Aller regarder un film en 320 x 240, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## romain31000 (19 Octobre 2005)

je suis assez d'acord avec toi mais par contre lire des clips peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressant alors les clips de l'itms a 2,49&#8364; non merci...


----------



## Ycare (19 Octobre 2005)

Quelqu'un pour tester ? 

Car si c'est le cas je l'achète sans hésitations ^^


----------



## ficelle (19 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Aller regarder un film en 320 x 240, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt:mouais: :mouais:



et pourtant, c'est équivalent au vhs qui a fait l'unanimité pendant 20 ans.

cette résolution n'est peut être pas géniale pour passer sur un écran 23 pouces, mais sur l'iPod ou sur une télé, ça doit le faire.

les premiers tests utilisateurs sont plutôt positif sur la qualité des films à l'écran...


----------



## chroukin (19 Octobre 2005)

Disons plut&#244;t que chacun &#224; une utilisation toute personnelle de ce qu'il a comme appareil, alors si un tel ou un tel veut regarder des vid&#233;os sur un petit &#233;cran pourquoi pas, l'autonomie est meilleure que sur un portable, mais celle des yeux par contre... 

Seulement, je reste persuad&#233; que sur un TV dite "normale" (j'entends par l&#224; un tube cathodique, pas un plasma 150 cm ) l'image doit &#234;tre largement correcte, apr&#232;s pour moi &#231;a reste gadget car je me sers de mon PB pour regarder les films, m&#234;me si je dois le brancher sur la TV.


----------



## kaviar (19 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant, c'est équivalent au vhs qui a fait l'unanimité pendant 20 ans.



Je parlais de la taille de l'écran. Pour un film 16/9 (cela fait quoi ? environ 320x180 !!), c'est quand même très loin d'être l'idéal.

Concernant la résolution c'est sûr qu'elle est suffisante pour la plupart des téléviseur actuels.


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2005)

De tout de fa&#231;on, chacun voit avec ses moyens. Les conditions id&#233;ale de cin&#233;ma a la maison sont souvent difficilement accessible pour l'utilisateur. EN plus, un gros vid&#233;o projecteur et un son surrond, &#231;a le fait pas trop pour regarder tranquillement un film au lit ou dans la train. Alors qu'un iPod 

Perso, je trouve &#231;a excellent et bien suffisant.

Sinon, je doute que les DIV-X soit reconnu nativement par l'iPod avec le simple suffixe .mov a la place du .avi.


----------



## romain31000 (19 Octobre 2005)

il te suffit d'aller sur le lien que j'ai donn&#233; en d&#233;but de page pour voir que les .mov sont reconnus!
je crois que l'important c'est qu'on puisse les lire, apr&#232;s de la &#224; savoir si c'est int&#233;ressant, si la qualit&#233; est sufisante ou pas c'est pas l'essentiel!


----------



## ficelle (19 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> il te suffit d'aller sur le lien que j'ai donné en début de page pour voir que les .mov sont reconnus!
> je crois que l'important c'est qu'on puisse les lire, après de la à savoir si c'est intéressant, si la qualité est sufisante ou pas c'est pas l'essentiel!




les .mov sont lu si c'est du H264 (en 320x240) ou du mpeg4 (maxi 480x480).

la convertion d'un divx de 1h30 en h264 prend autour de 5h sur bipro 2 ghz... sur un alu 1,5 ghz, on depasse facilement les 12 heures pour le même film...


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2005)

J'ai achet&#233; mon "60 Gigas" samedi matin et il devrait arriver "le 26 octobre ou avant". Je me r&#233;jouis de cet iPod qui remplacera en m&#234;me temps mon iPod mini et mon iBook compte tenu de l'usage que j'en ai. Il me permettra de consulter &#224; l'aise journaux t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;s, talk-shows et &#233;missions diverses sur les transports en commun quand je vais ou reviens du travail. Car c'est &#224; cela que nous sommes en train d'arriver...

De plus, on ne mentionne pas assez souvent les autres usages d'un iPod :

- consultation des carnet d'adresses, agenda, notes et m&#233;mos
- backup de vos data (fichiers de tous types) - 60 Gigas c'est pas rien!
- lecture de musique, diaporamo photos et vid&#233;os avec sortie pour hardware externe et l&#224;, &#231;a devient int&#233;ressant :

Exemple: je cr&#233;e une pr&#233;sentation avec Keynote et je l'exporte en QuickTime en choisissant l'option qui me permet de passer manuellement au "slide" suivant. Je balance la vid&#233;o sur l'iPod (je devrai peut-&#234;tre reformater le fichier avec QuickTime Pro pour l'iPod mais c'est pas grave). Je balance la vid&#233;o sur l'iPod et je la projette en salle de r&#233;union en utilisant la nouvelle t&#233;l&#233;commande pour piloter le d&#233;filement des slides de ma pr&#233;sentation. En attendant que tous les participants soient l&#224;, je peux aussi leur passer de la musique ou projeter un diaporama. Et avec une autonomie de batterie suffisante pour une journ&#233;e de travail...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> il te suffit d'aller sur le lien que j'ai donné en début de page pour voir que les .mov sont reconnus!
> je crois que l'important c'est qu'on puisse les lire, après de la à savoir si c'est intéressant, si la qualité est sufisante ou pas c'est pas l'essentiel!




Hey, ne confondons pas tout.....le .mov est un containeur comme le .avi...
si dans ton .mov tu mets du Xvid, Divx, 3ivx ou meme du sorenson, ton iPod, il ne va rien comprendre du tout...
l'ipod ne lit que le H264 et le MP4 et ce avec les extentions: .mov .m4v et .mp4.....c'est tout...
enregistrer sous ne resoudra pas ton probleme, loin de là....


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> il te suffit d'aller sur le lien que j'ai donné en début de page pour voir que les .mov sont reconnus!



EUH. Le fait de marquer .MOV a la fin d'un fichier ne le fait pas spécialement reconnaître par l'iPod si il ne respecte pas les autres spécifications. Donc non, les DIV-X ne sont pas lisibles sur un iPod vidéo qu'il ai le suffixe .mov ou .avi.


----------



## mercutio (19 Octobre 2005)

La puce intégrée pour décoder le H 264 est certainement suffisament puissante pour décoder du Divx....il suffit qu'un bricoleur s'attelle à la tâche et on pourra bientôt les lire;

Pour le moment, au niveau de la lecture de films dans les transports en commun, il me semble que la PSP est plus adaptée avec un meilleure écran.


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2005)

Salut.



			
				mercutio a dit:
			
		

> La puce intégrée pour décoder le H 264 est certainement suffisament puissante pour décoder du Divx....il suffit qu'un bricoleur s'attelle à la tâche et on pourra bientôt les lire


Alors la... j'y crois pas du tout...
Les puces qui équipe les iPods sont capables de décoder le WMA depuis longtemps, pourtant on a jamais vu quelqu'un bidouiller l'iPod pour qu'il prenne en charge ce format.

A la rigueur, en se tournant vers les gens d'iPodLinux... mais c'est pas pour tout de suite...

@+
iota


----------



## mercutio (19 Octobre 2005)

En même temps, le WMA, on s'en fout !!

le divx est largement répandu et l'interêt est plus que certain. Enfin on verra.  Vous savez si l'ipod video est déjà en magasin, histoire de mieux juger la bête et ses capacités ?


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez si l'ipod video est déjà en magasin, histoire de mieux juger la bête et ses capacités ?


Le lendemain de l'annonce, j'ai demandé à mon détaillant Apple à Liège et c'était pour "dans 1 mois".


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2005)

Les premiers modèles commencent à être disponibles aux USA.

@+
iota


----------



## ficelle (19 Octobre 2005)

le mien est en cours d'acheminement... :love:


----------



## ederntal (19 Octobre 2005)

ils m'ont dis "debut novembre" a la fnac de rennes...


----------



## Fulvio (19 Octobre 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, le WMA, on s'en fout !!
> 
> le divx est largement répandu et l'interêt est plus que certain. Enfin on verra.  Vous savez si l'ipod video est déjà en magasin, histoire de mieux juger la bête et ses capacités ?



De toutes évidences, l'iPod n'est pas bidouillable à ce point, et pour l'instant, personne n'a ajouté de codecs dans un iPod sans en changer l'OS. Sans quoi (je rejoins iota) on aurait déjà eu des codecs WMA libre (genre ceux de VLC ou mPlayer) ou Ogg Vorbis. Tout le monde ne s'en fout pas.

A côté de ça, Apple n'a jamais intégré le divx à aucun de ses produits, préférant les formats mpeg qu'elle promeut activement (je me demande même si elle ne contribue pas à leur développement technique). Donc du divx sur l'iPod vidéo en l'état, je crois qu'on peut se gratter.

Et pour ma part, je pense pas que ce soit un grand manque.


----------



## tyler_d (19 Octobre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> De toutes évidences, l'iPod n'est pas bidouillable à ce point, et pour l'instant, personne n'a ajouté de codecs dans un iPod sans en changer l'OS. Sans quoi (je rejoins iota) on aurait déjà eu des codecs WMA libre (genre ceux de VLC ou mPlayer) ou Ogg Vorbis. Tout le monde ne s'en fout pas.
> 
> A côté de ça, Apple n'a jamais intégré le divx à aucun de ses produits, préférant les formats mpeg qu'elle promeut activement (je me demande même si elle ne contribue pas à leur développement technique). Donc du divx sur l'iPod vidéo en l'état, je crois qu'on peut se gratter.
> 
> Et pour ma part, je pense pas que ce soit un grand manque.



je pense que c'est déja pas mal, et que c'est à contre coeur que Steve jobs a ajouter la fonction vidéo sur son produit... pour qu'on arrete de lui faire la remarque "alors, la l'ipod vidéo, c'est pour quand ?"

quand le marché sera vraiment pret (s'il le sera un  jour pour mater des films sur un 2,5"), que la qualité des vidéos et les débits permettrons d'acheter de vrais films online, là on aura un nouvel ipod, comme on a eu le shuffle te le nano.

N'oubliez pas, de la bouche meme de steve, et plusieurs fois pendant la keynote :

"And the vidéo as A BONUS", pas une fonction, un bonus. ça veut tout dire.


----------



## iDiot (19 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Les majors holywoodiennes vont pas être contentes!



Pourquoi? :mouais: 


_Le fait que l'iPod vidéo puisse lire les Divx ne va pas augmenter le téléchargement illégal de films... _


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> _Le fait que l'iPod vidéo puisse lire les Divx ne va pas augmenter le téléchargement illégal de films... _



pour beaucoup, Divx=P2P....malheureusement...enfin, non, heureusement, apres tout, c'est grace au P2P que le codec Divx evolue...ou l'inverse....enfin....


----------



## romain31000 (20 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> les .mov sont lu si c'est du H264 (en 320x240) ou du mpeg4 (maxi 480x480).
> 
> la convertion d'un divx de 1h30 en h264 prend autour de 5h sur bipro 2 ghz... sur un alu 1,5 ghz, on depasse facilement les 12 heures pour le même film...


c'est vrai je viens de relire les caractéristiques!
par contre j'ai converti un clip en H.264 (ça prend bien 45 minutes avec un imac g5 1,8) et je me retrouve sans son!
quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui c'est passé


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai je viens de relire les caractéristiques!
> par contre j'ai converti un clip en H.264 (ça prend bien 45 minutes avec un imac g5 1,8) et je me retrouve sans son!
> quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui c'est passé



c'est du AAC...?
quel type de format au depart, pas du streaming...?


----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai je viens de relire les caract&#233;ristiques!
> par contre j'ai converti un clip en H.264 (&#231;a prend bien 45 minutes avec un imac g5 1,8) et je me retrouve sans son!
> quelqu'un aurait une id&#233;e de ce qui c'est pass&#233;


Ca m'a d&#233;j&#224; fait &#231;a sur des avi que fait mon appareil photo.  J'ai essay&#233; plus ou moins toutes les options de QT, j'ai plus jamais le son quelque soit le format dans lequel je veux enregistrer...


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2005)

Et puis, le DIV-X c'est quand m&#234;me un format pirat&#233; a la base, donc rien d'officiel et que de la bidouille.


----------



## mercutio (20 Octobre 2005)

Le Div-x répond à certain critère et la plupart des platines DVD savent le lire. il est devenu universel.

Un de mes collègue par exemple, encode tous ses DVD pour enfants en DIVX et il met sur 1 DVD 5 à 6 Disney. il a acheté une platine DVD/DIVX à 40 euros. Ses enfants peuvent donc regarder sans risque la télé. Pratique non ?


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a déjà fait ça sur des avi que fait mon appareil photo.  J'ai essayé plus ou moins toutes les options de QT, j'ai plus jamais le son quelque soit le format dans lequel je veux enregistrer...



les sequences avi de ton apn doivent être en mpeg multiplexé.
fais une petite recherche


----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> les sequences avi de ton apn doivent être en mpeg multiplexé.
> fais une petite recherche



Je regarderais ça ce midi si j'ai un peu de temps.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a déjà fait ça sur des avi que fait mon appareil photo.  J'ai essayé plus ou moins toutes les options de QT, j'ai plus jamais le son quelque soit le format dans lequel je veux enregistrer...




y doit bien y avoir un solution, quel type de format son est normalement crée par ton APN...?
et quel type de .avi est-ce.....?
je parierai pour du multiplexé comme Ficelle....
d'ailleurs essaye de le réencoder avec MpegStreamclip...




			
				Gwen a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, le DIV-X c'est quand même un format piraté a la base, donc rien d'officiel et que de la bidouille.



heu...
comme tout format, comment ça piraté...?
c'est un format de compression, je ne suis pas au fait de ce que tu sous entends...


----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y doit bien y avoir un solution, quel type de format son est normalement crée par ton APN...?
> et quel type de .avi est-ce.....?
> je parierai pour du multiplexé comme Ficelle....
> d'ailleurs essaye de le réencoder avec MpegStreamclip...



mmm, où est-ce que j'ai mis mon dictionnaire macgé-français???  Je crois que je vais demander parce que moi l'appareil, je sais que si je met sur "film/voix" et que j'appuye sur le déclencheur ça fait un fichier avi que me lis mon mac sans problème mais le reste heu... :rose: (je vais investiguationner!!)


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> heu...
> comme tout format, comment &#231;a pirat&#233;...?
> c'est un format de compression, je ne suis pas au fait de ce que tu sous entends...


A l'origine, le DivX (jusqu'&#224; sa version 3.11) est une modification (non autoris&#233;e) du codec MPEG4 de Windows. Ce codec Microsoft est initialement pr&#233;vu pour l'encapsulation de donn&#233;e vid&#233;os dans un streaming ASF, il a &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233; (non officiellement) pour permettre le stockage &#224; l'interieur d'un fichier avi.

D'o&#249; le terme de pirat&#233; employ&#233; par Gwen.

@+
iota


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> mmm, où est-ce que j'ai mis mon dictionnaire macgé-français???  Je crois que je vais demander parce que moi l'appareil, je sais que si je met sur "film/voix" et que j'appuye sur le déclencheur ça fait un fichier avi que me lis mon mac sans problème mais le reste heu... :rose: (je vais investiguationner!!)



essaie d'exporter en format Quicktime ou DV avec ce Logiciel

(je ne sais pourquoi je parle streaming dans mon post precedent, je crois que des fois, je pars en coui***)





			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> A l'origine, le DivX (jusqu'à sa version 3.11) est une modification (non autorisée) du codec MPEG4 de Windows. Ce codec Microsoft est initialement prévu pour l'encapsulation de donnée vidéos dans un streaming ASF, il a été modifié (non officiellement) pour permettre le stockage à l'interieur d'un fichier avi.
> 
> D'où le terme de piraté employé par Gwen.
> 
> ...



Ok, et merci, je croyais qu'il avait ete developpé en parallèle....
....


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ok, et merci, je croyais qu'il avait ete developpé en parallèle....
> ....


Les versions récentes (après la 3.11 donc) du codec DivX n'ont plus rien à voir et son complétement indépendante du codec microsoft.
Les personnes de chez DivX ont conçu eux même leur codec pour éviter tout problème avec Microsoft (sont pas fous ).

@+
iota


----------



## Cricri (20 Octobre 2005)

http://homepage.mac.com/major4/


----------



## Lain (20 Octobre 2005)

l'actuel divx est un dérivé mpeg4

et il n'est pas "piraté" ni son usage est illégale ou dénote de votre moralité


le "p2p" a pas "nourri" le format divx ni que divx la société (ou le format ,qui a rien demandé à personne, ce n'est qu'un format) a nourri le "p2p"

le P2P c'est une technique BANALE en informatique pour mutualiser des transferts de données,  c'est du parallélisme appliqué au téléchargement.

le P2P distribué et publique, c'est une idée naturelle quand on réfléchit 3s à internet.

comme toute bonne idée , elle a grandi sur des idées précédentes et en nourrit d'autre,  elle est neutre (ni bonne ni mal, c'est vous qui en ferez quelque chose de mal ou de bien ou non).

au quotidien cela _peut_ être: 
téléchargement de ubuntu linux par torrent,  
mise à jour de World of warcraft par l'outil p2p de blizzard.   
récupération de séries japonaise introuvable en occident sur des réseaux illégaux ou semi-tolérés (fansub).

3 exemples : 3 cas où p2p (comme on aurait pu dire de divx, ou de n'importe quoi de technique) est neutre.   Le mot "pirate" doit être associé aux personnes, pas aux outils.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (20 Octobre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> http://homepage.mac.com/major4/



C'est ce programme que j'utilise moi, il est très efficace


----------



## romain31000 (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est du AAC...?
> quel type de format au depart, pas du streaming...?


a vrai dire je sais pas trop...
c'est quoi du streaming?


----------



## Gwen (21 Octobre 2005)

Lain a dit:
			
		

> l'actuel divx est un dérivé mpeg4 et il n'est pas "piraté" ni son usage est illégale ou dénote de votre moralité



Si, je maintiens, il est piraté dans le sens ou son développement n'est pas officiel et est un dérivé non autorisé (mais tolérer) du projet de Microsoft. C'est du Hacking en gros, mais j'ai simplifié ça en bon français par piratage.

Il ne faut pas sortir ton bouclier dés que l'on parle de pirates ou de P2P. Tu ne peut pas nier que le DIV-X s'est imposé grâce aux partage de fichiers. Ensuite, que l'on puisse utiliser cette technologie, le P2P, pour faire autres choses est en effet vrais, personne n'as dis le contraire.


----------



## Fulvio (21 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Si, je maintiens, il est piraté dans le sens ou son développement n'est pas officiel et est un dérivé non autorisé (mais tolérer) du projet de Microsoft. C'est du Hacking en gros, mais j'ai simplifié ça en bon français par piratage.



Hacking ne veut pas dire piratage, mais bidouille.

Mais c'est vrai que dans cette histoire, on a du mal à voir si l'origine du Divx est propre ou non. C'est un hack d'un codec mpeg-4 de microsoft jusqu'à sa version 3.11, nous dit wikipedia, afin de pouvoir mettre un flux mpeg-4 dans un fichier .avi plutôt que dans un fichier .asf. Jusque là, c'est louche.

Mais par la suite, le créateur du divx a monté sa boîte et créé son propre codec pour s'épargner tout les problèmes avec MS. Depuis, le divx, malgré son emploi massif dans les échanges illégaux est un codec des plus légaux. Sa version la plus récente est même soumise à licence payante pour l'encodage, comme une bonne partie de ses concurrents.

Conclusion : le divx n'est pas (n'est plus) un format piraté.


----------



## romain31000 (21 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;sol&#233;, j'insiste avec mon probl&#232;me de son (pas de son quand j'encode un clip .avi ou .mpeg ou m&#234;me .mov en H264)
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/tutorials/h264.html
en fait au niveau de l'&#233;tape 5 y'a un screenshot avec l'intitul&#233; "movie settings" et la case audio est coch&#233;, sauf que quand je le fais moi je peux pas la cocher cette case...
je sais que c'est tr&#233;s laborieux mais si quelqu'un peut prendre un peu de son temps pour me dire comment faire...
merci!


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'insiste avec mon problème de son (pas de son quand j'encode un clip .avi ou .mpeg ou même .mov en H264)
> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/tutorials/h264.html
> en fait au niveau de l'étape 5 y'a un screenshot avec l'intitulé "movie settings" et la case audio est coché, sauf que quand je le fais moi je peux pas la cocher cette case...
> je sais que c'est trés laborieux mais si quelqu'un peut prendre un peu de son temps pour me dire comment faire...
> merci!



c'est parce que c'est un fichiere multiplexé, le son ne peut etre dissocié de l'image donc quand tu veux l'encoder, il croit qu'il n'y a pas de son....
mais un coup de Demux a ta sequence avec MpegStramclip...

concernant le Streaming, je ne sais pourquoi j'en parlais....mais c'est de la sequence de flux...
tu sais, ces video que tu regardes sur Qt ou Real par exemple, et qui necessite de se charger sur internet...

petite liste d'outils...


----------



## romain31000 (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que c'est un fichiere multiplex&#233;, le son ne peut etre dissoci&#233; de l'image donc quand tu veux l'encoder, il croit qu'il n'y a pas de son....
> mais un coup de Demux a ta sequence avec MpegStramclip...
> 
> concernant le Streaming, je ne sais pourquoi j'en parlais....mais c'est de la sequence de flux...
> ...


ok merci pour tous ces d&#233;tails et conseils!
la je viens de mettre en marche un encodage d'un avi en H.264; &#231;a me semble long 
merci encore

edit:sinon est ce que tu pourai me dire exactemnt ce qu'il faut que je fasse avec Mpegstramclip pour retrouver du son


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> sinon est ce que tu pourai me dire exactemnt ce qu'il faut que je fasse avec Mpegstramclip pour retrouver du son




une fois MpegStramclip ouvert, tu y glisses ta sequence...l'image d'ouverture devient visible...
ensuite, tu vas dans le menu File, tu choisis export to Divx par exemple....
une fenetre de reglage s'ouvre....dans le premier onglet (compression) , tu choisis ton codec (pour du .avi, je te conseille un Xvid ou 3ivx (ces codecs sont dispo dans la liste cité dans mon precedent post...)
le reste, tu t'en fous pour l'instant....et tu cliques sur Make .avi...en bas a droite....et tu attends, ça encode...


----------



## romain31000 (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une fois MpegStramclip ouvert, tu y glisses ta sequence...l'image d'ouverture devient visible...
> ensuite, tu vas dans le menu File, tu choisis export to Divx par exemple....
> une fenetre de reglage s'ouvre....dans le premier onglet (compression) , tu choisis ton codec (pour du .avi, je te conseille un Xvid ou 3ivx (ces codecs sont dispo dans la liste cité dans mon precedent post...)
> le reste, tu t'en fous pour l'instant....et tu cliques sur Make .avi...en bas a droite....et tu attends, ça encode...


ok merci je viens de le faire ça fonctionne!
maintenant je vais pouvoir encoder en H.264 avec du son!
j'espère que ça marchera à chaque fois


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> ok merci je viens de le faire ça fonctionne!
> maintenant je vais pouvoir encoder en H.264 avec du son!
> j'espère que ça marchera à chaque fois



ha, mais si tu veux du H264 et son AAC, tu peux directement le faire depuis MpegStreamclip, tu choisis File/ Quuictime movie export (juste sous le .avi) et dans la fenetre qui vient de s'ouvir, tu choisis le H264 Encoder...

et hop, H264+AAC en .mov....plus qu'a le mettre dand ton popod...


----------



## romain31000 (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha, mais si tu veux du H264 et son AAC, tu peux directement le faire depuis MpegStreamclip, tu choisis File/ Quuictime movie export (juste sous le .avi) et dans la fenetre qui vient de s'ouvir, tu choisis le H264 Encoder...
> 
> et hop, H264+AAC en .mov....plus qu'a le mettre dand ton popod...


ah ok!peut être que ça sera plus rapide qu'avec quicktime....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> ah ok!peut être que ça sera plus rapide qu'avec quicktime....



Ben oui, sur, d'autant que tu peux meme choisir la taille de la video....
restera plus qu'a la rentrer dans iTunes...


----------



## romain31000 (21 Octobre 2005)

le probl&#232;me c'est que quand je choisis "export to qt" puis H.264 encoder &#231;a me mets "compression error" &#224; chaque fois


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est que quand je choisis "export to qt" puis H.264 encoder ça me mets "compression error" à chaque fois



Ben mince, pareil ici.... 
bah, fait le en MP4.....pour l'ipod, ça marche aussi...


----------



## romain31000 (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince, pareil ici....
> bah, fait le en MP4.....pour l'ipod, ça marche aussi...


ouai je vais faire ça


----------



## meldon (22 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> essaie d'exporter en format Quicktime ou DV avec ce Logiciel



Il me dit "unsupported format"   

Le format du fichier c'est AVI container, j'ai pas plus d'info...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Il me dit "unsupported format"
> 
> Le format du fichier c'est AVI container, j'ai pas plus d'info...




???
QT ne le lit pas...? sinon, en lecture, pomme+I....
il me semble bizarre que Mpegstreamclip ne le prenne pas...
tu possedes les codecs Divx dont je parle Dans ce fil...?
cela expliquerait cela...puisque MpegStreamclip utilise QT en fond...


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ???
> QT ne le lit pas...? sinon, en lecture, pomme+I....
> il me semble bizarre que Mpegstreamclip ne le prenne pas...
> tu possedes les codecs Divx dont je parle Dans ce fil...?
> cela expliquerait cela...puisque MpegStreamclip utilise QT en fond...



que vient faire le divx là dedans ? 

meldon parle de films .avi réalisés avec un apn...

et des apn qui font du divx, y'en à pas bezef !!!!


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2005)

... enfin, on s'éloigne du sujet...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> que vient faire le divx là dedans ?
> 
> meldon parle de films .avi réalisés avec un apn...
> 
> et des apn qui font du divx, y'en à pas bezef !!!!



Ben, dans le forum video, je me souviens d'un utilisateur de Casio qui si je me souvient bien exporté les films de son APN sur son Mac directement depuis l'APN en .avi (3ivx je crois...je sais plus...)
mais je n'ai aucune idée du type de format qu'utilisa sont APN...mais un .AVi que ne lit pas QT avec ces codecs (3ivx, Divx et Xvid), y en a pas bezef non plus...si..?


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2005)

j'avais compris qu'elle arrivait à lire les séquences dans QT, mais pas à les exporter avec le son... bref un problème de multiplexage que les solutions que tu proposent résolvent habituellement.

mais je n'ai peut être rien compris...


----------



## meldon (23 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'avais compris qu'elle arrivait à lire les séquences dans QT, mais pas à les exporter avec le son... bref un problème de multiplexage que les solutions que tu proposent résolvent habituellement.
> 
> mais je n'ai peut être rien compris...



Vi c'est ça, je lis très bien mon film mais il est ENORME. Si je veux le compresser je perds le son et j'ai fait ça avec tous les codecs imaginables. 
Avec le mpegstreamclip, il me dit qu'il ne supporte pas ce format (d'ailleurs il ne m'affiche même pas le fichier dans la liste si je choisis pas "all files")

PS: désolé pour le HS :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Aller regarder un film en 320 x 240, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt:mouais: :mouais:


ca peut etre interessant ,si on prend le train ou l'avion ,ca peut etre sympa de se regarder un film...


----------



## romain31000 (24 Octobre 2005)

j'ai encoder un film d'une heure trente en H.264 en r&#233;solution 720*308 ....
&#231;a a mis 24heures avec un Imag g5 1,8 512ram!
et le r&#233;sultat n'est pas exceptionel


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encoder un film d'une heure trente en H.264 en résolution 720*308 ....
> ça a mis 24heures avec un Imag g5 1,8 512ram!
> et le résultat n'est pas exceptionel



WAOW....c'est enorme.....
encore que tu gagneras un peu en 320x240....
m'enfin....tout ça pour voir un film de cette taille....:affraid:


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2005)

Bah, hier soir, encodage de film de 1H45 en MPEG 4. 3h30. le tout compatible (en th&#233;orie) iPod vid&#233;o.

Et j'ai juste un eMac 1Ghz.


----------



## romain31000 (25 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bah, hier soir, encodage de film de 1H45 en MPEG 4. 3h30. le tout compatible (en théorie) iPod vidéo.
> 
> Et j'ai juste un eMac 1Ghz.


c'est sur en mpeg4 c'est beaucoup plus rapide!
la je viens de convertir un clip .avi en H.264 et la qualité est lmite moins bonne!
alors je comprends pas tout!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur en mpeg4 c'est beaucoup plus rapide!
> la je viens de convertir un clip .avi en H.264 et la qualité est lmite moins bonne!
> alors je comprends pas tout!



ben, changer de Format oblige a reencoder, et reencoder une sequence, ne lui fait jamais gagtner en qualité.........au mieux, le resultat est tres proche de l'original....


----------



## romain31000 (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, changer de Format oblige a reencoder, et reencoder une sequence, ne lui fait jamais gagtner en qualité.........au mieux, le resultat est tres proche de l'original....


je m'en suis rendu compte...
mais je pense quand même que sur l'ipod video ça doit être pas mal..
si certain l'on déja reçut qu'ils en fassent part, perso je vais bientot comman,der le 30Go


----------

